# What is the best saddle for eventing?



## hgor (15 December 2012)

Looking for a saddle to event with (a jumping/XC one)! I want it to be a long term investment so looking for a good quality one. Anyone have any recommendations??

I would like one with a very forward cut so my stirrups can be good and short for XC. The one I have at the moment is just a bit too padded around the knee area so my leg doesnt feel as secure as it could be. I want one that gives a nice close contact feel. Also not one that is ridiculously expensive  

any suggestions welcome!!


----------



## Javabb94 (15 December 2012)

I have a monoflap ideal impala pro which is pretty forward cut i am 5ft 11 and don't fit in most saddles but do in this so I guess it would be plenty forward cut enough.

I have heard it seems to fit quite a few horses and it comes with matching stirrup leathers and beautiful girth. Not sure on your budget - it's £1450-£1550 I think which is pretty good value as it's a stunning saddle.

It's also wool flock so can be adjusted. To clean I just use a damp cloth ans renapur balsam and it comes up like new!

I also likethe new Albion revelation xc!


----------



## miss_wilson (15 December 2012)

I have an event saddle from Allsaddlesolutions, I'm 5'10 with 36 inch leg! But it fits he and the horse great! Again not cheap about £1350


----------



## CrazyMare (15 December 2012)

Barnsby Milton - Again not cheap, but they do crop up 2nd hand. Love mine.


----------



## SpruceRI (16 December 2012)

One with a flat seat so you can slide and fold without the cantle hitting you up the bum


----------



## Dukey (16 December 2012)

I have the Bates close contact one I think its called elevation? Its super. Very light and can be easily adjusted. Cost just over £1k


----------



## Rosiefan (16 December 2012)

Rosie would say Albion Kontact Lite - she won't go XC in anything else and several of her friends have bought one after trying hers. Expensive though I'm afraid .


----------



## hunteress (16 December 2012)

Butet they won the Olympics in these great saddles once you have sat a ridden in one you will wonder how you ever sat in the usual makes for comfort for you and your horse !!


----------



## hgor (16 December 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions!! 
Impala pro looks ideal! The Butet ones are amazing of course but comes with quite a price tag!!!

Anyone have/ride in Jaguar XJS Mono Jump Saddle??


----------



## Marydoll (16 December 2012)

If youre paying top dollar id go for mtm to suit you and your horse by a master saddler


----------



## Lolo (16 December 2012)

Al loves both her Collegiate jumping saddle (can't remember the exact name, but it's a rip off of the nice Albion one, only was £500ish) and the Albion Legend 5000 XC saddle her youngster is in, which is about £400 second hand. She's not that tall, but is very leggy and likes forward cut saddles with minimal blocks which both saddles have.

Interestingly, she finds the Legend 5000 very comfortable but goggling it seems to throw up a lot of people disliking it because it's uncomfortable...?


----------



## KatB (16 December 2012)

I love butets, but unfortunately my budget wpuldnt stretch to a new one and the right size doesnt come up second hand! So, ive got an


----------



## KatB (16 December 2012)

Equipe single flap and love it, as does my mare. Definitely worth looking at, I know a few v.experienced trainers who recommend them too


----------



## hgor (16 December 2012)

KatB said:



			Equipe single flap and love it, as does my mare. Definitely worth looking at, I know a few v.experienced trainers who recommend them too 

Click to expand...

Just looked it up, - is this it? http://www.cheval-shop.com/boutique/en/selle/2980-equipe-expression-one-flap-saddle.html# 
 looks like just what I am looking for and reasonably priced! Is there good leather on it? And is the knee roll at the front good at keeping your leg in place??


----------



## wench (16 December 2012)

Do you have any saddlers near you that can bring a selection out to you?


----------



## KatB (16 December 2012)

Yep that's the one. The leather is beautiful, and the blocks are minimalistic but generally the saddle really helps you because of its shape and stirrup bar placement


----------



## sbloom (17 December 2012)

marychristmas said:



			If youre paying top dollar id go for mtm to suit you and your horse by a master saddler
		
Click to expand...

I would always advise the opposite - if you can buy from stock so much the better.  MtM gets no better results if you search on saddle fitting experiences, you usually have a fairly long wait, and you have less protection in the law (ie no Distance Trading Regulations that give you a legal 7 day trial on a standard saddle).



wench said:



			Do you have any saddlers near you that can bring a selection out to you?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Others can recommend models all day long, but they may not suit you and we especially don't know what would fit your horse.  I'd look for a highly recommended fitter that covers your area.


----------



## hgor (17 December 2012)

I live in Ireland and can only locate one saddle fitter that stocks a range of saddles and it is miles away! All the rest of the saddle fitters only do their own saddles!


----------

